# zpool and death of a system disk



## Migelo (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi!

A theoretical question:

Can I restore my zpool (tank) which consists of 6x2TB drives if my system drive fails (a separate 500GB disk).

Regards


----------



## Beeblebrox (Jan 2, 2013)

A theoretical answer:

*YES*


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 2, 2013)

It kind of depends on how they are laid out, though.


----------



## gkontos (Jan 2, 2013)

http://www.catb.org/esr/faqs/smart-questions.html

http://faculty.gvc.edu/ssnyder/121/Goodquestions.html


----------



## shitson (Jan 3, 2013)

The short answer without knowing much about your configuration, is that ZFS stores it's array information on the distributed disk set. By rights, you should be able to do an import on a different system.

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=33029

Again, it depends on your config


----------



## Migelo (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks everyone, it worked. I just had to use 

```
zpool import -f tank
```
 an voila!


----------

